# Sold.....



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

decided to go in another direction.

so for sale are

12+ inch temensis Bass $105 OBO.









10+ inch Mono Bass $90 OBO









7+ inch wild caught Mono Bass $65 OBO









also willing to trade for fancy type plecos or equipment.
will consider any larger canicters or a/c 100s.
let me kknow what type and i'll get back to you.
or take all three for $150 firm.
FF 8+inch tiger Oscar
FF 6+inch Feather fin Syno.(PENDING)
pick up preffered but delivery neg.

thanks for any interest in these fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again...


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fish, Bump


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

open to reasonable offers....
price drop need the space by this saturday.....
if not sold here they will find a home at the LFS for store credit.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

added a couple of free fish....


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpydee Bump!
Dam Gorgeous Temensis,


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish too ,good luck fs /ff 
Free Bump !!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

price edit $150 for all 3 if gone before Saturday Sept. 11th.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

upwards and onwards.....
is thursday only 2 more days till they can be found at IPU burnaby.....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if they were smaller I would be intrested.. free bump for pretty pbass


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the price of the 7" guy alone? Pm me, thanks.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so i have made other arrangements....
the fish are not on a fire sale anymore.
though i will leave the price for the Pbass at $150 if you take all three.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all fish are pending pick up....
thanks to all who where interested...


----------

